# Construction Blues



## Huh? What? (Jun 20, 2017)

I started framing out a wall for a fire watch tower on my G-Scale layout. My wife, the building inspector, took one look at it, handed me a notice of violation, and a stop-work order. Then she went and fetched her copy of Architectural Drafting and Design, with the book open to the pages on framing.


----------



## placitassteam (Jan 2, 2008)

Wow! I guess you are living with a rivet counter. I guess she wouldn't like my buildings with no framing, just insulation foam board.


----------



## Huh? What? (Jun 20, 2017)

My wife would be fine with that, actually. But if I'm gonna frame it out, she wants it done right.


----------



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)

first thing my eyes went to but I really dont care though, hey it is your building, just do it, and as Larry says
GITR-DONE 
Dennis


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

I dont understand what we are looking at..
what is the problem with the wall?

Scot


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

The sill of the window is not supported by framing at the ends. Those members should have been cut all the same length (5 pieces, not 3)... then the sill laid on, and then 2 more pieces continuing up to the lintle

Greg 836


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

ah..I see it now, thanks Greg.

Scot


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I did not see it the first time either! Then when I started looking at it from a prototype standpoint, and looking for something wrong it made sense.

Greg 835


----------



## Pete Chimney (Jan 12, 2008)

Also there should be a header beam across the large open window. a pair of 2 x 8s mated together would be sufficient to support the roof. the two inner vertical beams would be cut short to support this header (king studs) and then two shorter beams (jack studs) would support the lower cross beam.

Otherwise the weight of the roof rafters would cause the upper cross beam to sag. 

Again a building inspector should object to this building plan


----------

